# Finger Swollen After Being Quilled



## Khajiitchick (Nov 11, 2010)

Yesterday, Amy was really mad about having her nails trimmed and was thus very pointy. When I moved her to get a different foot, one of her quills went into my pinkie finger. It hurt a whole lot, but I didn't think it broke skin because I wasn't bleeding or anything. The spot hurt for a while.

Today my finger is a little swollen and kind of tender around where the quill went in.
I've had Amy for about eight months and been poked before [though less painfully], and this has never happened to me before.

Why would my finger swell after being poked this time and not other times?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

She might have had something on her quill that you couldn't see (like microscopic poop, or anointing spit haha) that got into the skin and caused a little infection. Just watch it, clean it out with some hydrogen peroxide and put a bandaid on it. You can soak it in warm water too if you want to try and draw the infection out. If it doesn't get better in like 2-3 days call your dr.


----------



## Khajiitchick (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, I'll do that!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

so how's your finger?


----------

